# OBS Engine V2 RTA



## Sir Vape (16/5/18)

The first one was amazing. The v2 is even better  





https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-obs-engine-v2-rta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (16/5/18)

Sir Vape said:


> The first one was amazing. The v2 is even better
> 
> View attachment 132134
> View attachment 132133
> ...


Looks great, will have to save up a bit, but I really love my OBS Nano Engines

Reactions: Like 1


----------

